# Hydraulics for 79 Monte Carlo



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

im a rookie at this so i wanna find out the info i need. i want to put hydros on my 79 monte. how much would that be ?

-need setup
-need reinforcement (full)
-front back and three wheel motion only nothing big.
-installation

HOW MUCH?? IM IN INGLEWOOD, CA


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Check your pm's.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Do you want to do a rolling 3 or standing 3?

That will make the differnece between a 2 pump setup and a 3 pump setup. 

By the time you buy a new setup, cables, batterys $2000 with 3 pumps and 8 batteries. 
Frame done properly will cost you $3000 for a full wrap with metal and labour approx. 
Then there is the hydro install I would say $750-$1000 with building a rack and materials. 

So that's about $6000

If your not going to do any of the work yourself I might suggest one of the following 

Buy a frame that is already wrapped and molded 79-87 regal,cutlass,monte is all the same thing so they not that hard to find. Then its done and you don't have to wait weeks while someone pulls the body and wraps and molded the frame. This may save you cash as well if you can find the right deal on lil I seen a few gbody frames for sale on here. 

Another option buy a local gbody that's already wrapped and lifted for $4000 and do a body swap. As we all know it might cost you $6000-$8000 to build but your never going to sell it for that. Then you already have a frame a rack. Some pumps some coils prob extended and wrapped a arms. All you got to do is swap the body on the weekend be rolling by monday :biggrin:


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll lift your car for $2500, fbss and 3 wheel wired up, everything new, any size cylinders from 6's-12's(non-telescopic). That saves you time and money, so later when you are ready to go nuts, all you have to so is take it to One Way on hoover and have them wrap it or reinforce the stress points. Lifting a car isn't hard, and our doesn't really cosy that much, it's just people out there aren't in the business to help people, more along the line of making money. And remember, it's called a lowrider cuz out lays on the floor and drives low, that's the point of have these cars, and to be clean, not all raggity like these stupid hoppers. It's about having class, bumping some dope jams, and cruising low. 
If you want your car to last and stay clean, don't turn it into a hopper, have respect for your ride.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

rivi666 is spreadin the gospel

no more clown cars... lets see more cars with CLASS


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 23 2010, 11:14 AM~18642074
> *rivi666 is spreadin the gospel
> 
> no more clown cars... lets see more cars with CLASS
> *


 I like this way of thinking


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Sep 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18641409
> *I'll lift your car for $2500, fbss and 3 wheel wired up, everything new, any size cylinders from 6's-12's(non-telescopic). That saves you time and money, so later when you are ready to go nuts, all you have to so is take it to One Way on hoover and have them wrap it or reinforce the stress points. Lifting a car isn't hard, and our doesn't really cosy that much, it's just people out there aren't in the business to help people, more along the line of making money. And remember, it's called a lowrider cuz out lays on the floor and drives low, that's the point of have these cars, and to be clean, not all raggity like these stupid hoppers. It's about having class, bumping some dope jams, and cruising low.
> If you want your car to last and stay clean, don't turn it into a hopper, have respect for your ride.
> *


Thanks dude i appreciaye the talk i just want basic shit lile u said . Ill keep it in mind. Anyone else wanna beat that price ??? Lol


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lil homie im gonna go ahead and give you some advice..

cheap ISNT good with hydraulics.. cheap = bad parts and dangerous install... 

im sure you can come out a lil cheaper somewhere else.. but with batteries, rack,. etc... taht person will be workin TOO cheap, and wont care

look at rivi's car club... with a name like that behind him he wont short you... if i didnt do it myself, id pay $2500 ALL DAY to have a complete setup all done and setup by a lifestyles member.. the work will be clean, you will be MUCH happier.. 

PLEASE dont shop based on price. especially being new to it.. if you wanna be cheap ask someone to help you do an install that knows what they are doing... but it is best to go with homies deal for $2500 , and ask him if you can watch and ask some questions so you understand how it all works.. 

hydraulics are SIMPLE.. but its fuckin AMAZING how many people fuck it up


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

you can watch, help out, whatevers! The pumps I get are usually pro hopper, new of course. I have a brand new set up right now for $1000-minus batteries and metal. That's a pro hopper 2 pump set up with 4 dumps, all the hoses and cylinders, cups and donuts, cables and switches. pumps are chrome. Let me know. We can bust it out nextweek. I have to finish my monte before the weekend, I'm sick of driving it stock!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Sep 23 2010, 10:38 AM~18642273
> *Thanks dude i appreciaye the talk i just want basic shit lile u said . Ill keep it in mind. Anyone else wanna beat that price ??? Lol
> *


Nope 2500 is probly gonna be the best price...its a good deal...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

remember homie...

$600 batts
$50-200 metal depending
$1000 for basic parts
$200 for extra parts taht always seem to come up

thats $2000+ no labor!

ps - $1000 for a setup with everything is a NICE deal... its easy to get a package for $1k, but with switches hoses, spring, cyliders, all taht.. not now a days, atleast not round me... i know cali is cheaper.. 

ill stick to my aircraft LOL.. 

buimp

go with homie, its worth it to do it right!


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ya, if he wants a basic setup, 4 batteries, it's not gonna run him that much. I pay anywhere between $60-$75 my cost for new 31's, and I'm not a shop. Won't charge you retail on the batteries or anything, trust me, I know how it is to be the one on the outside looking in. When I worked at my bike shop in hollywood, I was all about hooking up the homeboy, I made that shop known because my Brother and I were mad cool and people resected us, when we left, 2 years later, the shop literally went out of business cuz no one wanted to go there anymore cuz the new parts and sales managers were dicks. It's always good to know someone somewhere, having hook ups and shit, cuz you never know, you might need their help one day, and you can repay the favor.
It's called pay it forward. Sometimes, just knowing you helped someone out makes you feel better inside. It can save someone's life down the road.(the bathroom scene in training day, good example! Jk, but for reals)


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lol @ bathroom scene...

homie, you should go lay play f/b for now 4 batts and have homie make the rack to hold 6 ...

then you can change it up later when you get used to the juice and all .. meanwhile you wont break anything (hopefully LOL)


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18644273
> *lol @ bathroom scene...
> 
> homie, you should go lay play f/b for now 4 batts and have homie make the rack to hold 6 ...
> ...


Exactly! You can't go to college until you complete kindergarten!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Sep 23 2010, 02:31 PM~18644344
> *Exactly! You can't go to college until you complete kindergarten!
> *




preach on brotha!!!! 






hell, ive had a bunch of stuff on air or juice, and i still only have F/B ... just less to break, and life isnt about clown car bullshit, this lifestyle is about class and lookin good LOW... 

my current ride.. (now lays out 1" lower in back thanks to some trimming)


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Same here bro, I just have fbss, and the side to side is only there when I have a couple of fat ass homies sitting on the right. You know when you lift or drop with more weight on one side, it'll favor that side won't exactly level out with just front and back...


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

WELL THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE ADVICE I APPRECIATE IT. 2500 DOES SOUND GOOD FOR FBSS SETUP. iM SAVING UP MONEY SO BY THE END OF THE YEAR ILL GIVE U GUYS A HOLLA TO SEE WHAT WE DO. IM JUST PUTTING LITTLE DETAILS TO MY 79 MONTE CARLO FOR NOW.


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

THATS WHAT I GOT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

CLEAN monte homie...

redo the trim and get it ready, juice when you get the money

and let the homie LAAY IT OUT please


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

What u mean redo the trim?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 23 2010, 09:14 AM~18642074
> *rivi666 is spreadin the gospel
> 
> no more clown cars... lets see more cars with CLASS
> *


whaaat are you saying monster truck lifts in the back and 3" extended a arms arent coool :0 

itll die out eventually i hope


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

You said it my man! I wish out already did. I've seen perfectly good cars get destroyed cuz of a gas hopper gone wrong!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Sep 24 2010, 08:41 PM~18656028
> *What u mean redo the trim?
> *


repolish it, rechrome anything if it needs to be redone.. get the car super claen


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

oh ok got it homes !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Sep 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18628150
> *Do you want to do a rolling 3 or standing 3?
> 
> That will make the differnece between a 2 pump setup and a 3 pump setup.
> ...


hit up lowlife did my whole setup 1800


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

theyre on labrea and but we might trade so u wnt need a setup haha


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

2800.00 stress points, rear end, upper and lower a-arms, under motor,and ears reinforced,plus rack and new setup pm me :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Sep 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18641409
> *I'll lift your car for $2500, fbss and 3 wheel wired up, everything new, any size cylinders from 6's-12's(non-telescopic). That saves you time and money, so later when you are ready to go nuts, all you have to so is take it to One Way on hoover and have them wrap it or reinforce the stress points. Lifting a car isn't hard, and our doesn't really cosy that much, it's just people out there aren't in the business to help people, more along the line of making money. And remember, it's called a lowrider cuz out lays on the floor and drives low, that's the point of have these cars, and to be clean, not all raggity like these stupid hoppers. It's about having class, bumping some dope jams, and cruising low. If you want your car to last and stay clean, don't turn it into a hopper, have respect for your ride.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: 
That's the truth!!!!


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

Well thanks again homies....


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

if your on a limited budget just do a front kit for now you can install it in an aftenoon if you have a little mechanical know how its pretty easy have a shop or somebody that knows how to weld if you dont build you a rack for as many batt. & pumps you want to run for future additions take it slow and make it a project make it right the first time dont buy any used shit its usually somebody elses headache. shit if you were in nor-cal id lift your shit for free. you can always expand to your setup as far as reinforcement, extended uppers, chrome,back set up, more batt.,new springs. as you get the $. good luck homie


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 7 2010, 11:41 AM~18760095
> *if your on a limited budget just do a front kit for now you can install it in an aftenoon if you have a little mechanical know how its pretty easy  have a shop or somebody that knows how to weld if you dont build you a rack for as many batt. & pumps you want to run for future additions take it slow and make it a project make it right the first time dont buy any used shit its usually somebody elses headache. shit if you were in nor-cal id lift your shit for free. you can always expand to your setup as far as reinforcement, extended uppers, chrome,back set up, more batt.,new springs. as you get the $.  good luck homie
> *



APPRECIATE THE ADVICE HOMIE....I FINALLY SET MY EYES ON LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS IN INGLEWOOD. THIS IS WHAT IMMA GET

FBSS MOTION.
6 BATTERIES
PRESSURE POINTS REINFORCEMENT

2500 FOR EVERYTHING.

I FIGURED ITS MY FIRST LO LO AND I WANNA GET NEW AND FRESH PUMPS AND EVERYTHING SO AS MIGHT AS WELL GET A CLEAN JOB BY A LEGIT GARAGE.
THEY BEEN IN BUSINESS FOR YEARS SO THEY KNOW WHAT THEIR DOING.
STAY TUNED TO SEE PICS OF WHAT THEY DID TO MY MONTE !!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thats a NICE price to me homie...

and i have homies that have had work done there its a good spot

good for you brotha


----------



## demers83cutty (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Sep 21 2010, 09:24 PM~18628150
> *Do you want to do a rolling 3 or standing 3?
> 
> That will make the differnece between a 2 pump setup and a 3 pump setup.
> ...



H0w much does it cost to switch a frame out from one car to another. ?
Bought a car, the body is gone. frame wrapped, just need another shell. How much am I looking at? The car is a 83 cutlass.


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

TTT


----------

